# yacht wedding in Cyprus



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi All,

My Daughter is planning to fly over from the UK with a group of freinds/family and get married in Paphos; she want to get married on a boat/yacht (party of 20-30 people).

I am looking for Good COMPANIES and any advice please?

Thank you all...

Stevelane:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I believe the Wave Dancer in paphos harbour does weddings.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Interyachting as well. I can vouch for them.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Excellent, many thanks


----------

